# Layer Cake - Fruit Filled



## analogkid (Jul 31, 2005)

I would like to make a fruit filled layer cake for a birthday.

What are some suggestions for types of cake that work well with fruit filling between layers?

I prefer a raspberry filling and I am also considering creating a raspberry mouse filling.

Thank you.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Try a white chiffon or a yellow cake if you like classic combinations. If you want something unusual, go for a hazelnut or coconut cake. The possibilities really are endless.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

The combination of raspberries and chocolate. Ah. I enter a world of reverie just thinking about it.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

A classic double-layered White Cake is a splendid choice for a birthday celebration: it's not overly elaborate, simply elegant in appearance and delicious. (Freezes well for up to a month, if that's advantageous.) 

1 cup milk, room temp.
6 large egg whites, room temp.
1 tsp almond extract
1 tsp vanilla extract
2¼ cups cake flour
1¾ cups granulated sugar
4 tsps baking powder
1 tsp salt
6 oz. butter, softened

Heat oven to 350° F. Grease two 9-inch round cake pans with, line the bottoms with parchment paper; grease the parchment paper and flour the pans.

Combine milk, eggs whites, and extracts in a small bowl with a fork. Set aside.

Combine the flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt and mix at low speed using paddle attachment. Add butter. Continue beating at slow speed until mixture looks like wet sand. 

Add all but ½ cup of milk mixture and beat at medium speed for 1½ minutes. Add remaining milk mixture and beat for an additional 30 seconds, scraping the sides of the bowl if necessary. Do not overmix.

Divide batter evenly between prepared pans and gently shake to smooth batter. Bake 30-35 minutes, until wooden skewer inserted into the center comes out clean.

Let cakes cool in the pans for 15 minutes then invert onto wire racks to cool completely before filling with a puréed fruit mixture (raspberry is wonderful!) and covering with a buttercream icing.


----------



## analogkid (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey, Thanks Zukerig! That's excellent! I was hoping I would get a recipe, but I didn't want to ask too much!

I will try this one out and let you know.

Many thanks!


----------

